# Old skool Paul Oakenfold



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I whipped out an old Oaky album I hadn't heard in yonks, not one I was initially keen on, Paul Oakenfold Ibiza. Upon listening to it I found it to be rather good. I had a quick google and found this little gem:

http://www.selectdj.com/oldskool-mixes/Paul-Oakenfold-Goa-Mix-free-download.html

As freebie it's made my day :thumb:


----------

